# Saugeye questions



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

I being from NW Ohio and being an experienced Lake Erie guy have questions about the Saugeye in Indian lake. When you are using jerk baits are you using Rapala husky jerks? If so what size and colors? On Erie right now pinks purple with white are the way to go. When jigging what weight and colors seem best?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Larry, guys use Husky Jerks and Smithwick Rogues in various colors and sizes mainly after dark for the jerk bait bite. Bright colors on Indian seem to rule most of the time due to water turbidity/coloration.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

MDBuckeye said:


> Larry, guys use Husky Jerks and Smithwick Rogues in various colors and sizes mainly after dark for the jerk bait bite. Bright colors on Indian seem to rule most of the time due to water turbidity/coloration.


Such as pink panties Barbie Wonder bread Pink Squirrel? The guys on Erie are pulling Smitwick perfect 10s with 2 ouce snap weights also.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Larry, best colors for jerks this fall/winter were husky jerks size 12-14 in blue chrome orange, then smithwick rogues in like crush, clown, and blue chrome and orange. Some nights all they wanted was the husky jerk others just the smithwicks. Jigs I will throw anything from 1\16-1\4 oz, usually orange or chart heads with a chart, pink, or orange twister. Silktruese, solar flare, and pink slush joshys did some damage too.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

midoh39 said:


> Larry, best colors for jerks this fall/winter were husky jerks size 12-14 in blue chrome orange, then smithwick rogues in like crush, clown, and blue chrome and orange. Some nights all they wanted was the husky jerk others just the smithwicks. Jigs I will throw anything from 1\16-1\4 oz, usually orange or chart heads with a chart, pink, or orange twister. Silktruese, solar flare, and pink slush joshys did some damage too.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

I appreciate the help. What I need is a buddy with a boat. I had s 16 foot Lund Rebel. Due to the recession I had to sell it. Would have rather sold my ex but the boat was worth more. Please keep the information coming guys. I slso love Crappie fishing.


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

What are they catching them on the south bank ? Was there to nite from 5 to 8 by the boat ramp.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Usually Southbank has quite a few guys tightlining minnies and minnies under a float. Also using a couple 1/8 oz jigs and twisters


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Larry D Von Deylen said:


> I appreciate the help. What I need is a buddy with a boat. I had s 16 foot Lund Rebel. Due to the recession I had to sell it. Would have rather sold my ex but the boat was worth more. Please keep the information coming guys. I slso love Crappie fishing.


Sorry for the thread hijack but what were your impressions of the rebel? I'm going to look at one this wknd. Thx!


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Sorry for the thread hijack but what were your impressions of the rebel? I'm going to look at one this wknd. Thx!


I loved my 16 foot Rebel. It came out storage in mid March snd stayed out till November. I had a 50 horse Evinrude for power and would top out at 34 mph. I used it for the walleye run on the Maumee River in mid March to mid April. Or take it to Erie for the jig bite or go trolling for the big girls further out. Don't take me wrong. Lake Erie can and will kill you out there. I had all of the safety equipment plus compass GPS and a good marine radio. It also worked great on all inland lakes back trolling for crappie walleye and pike.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

No boat needed at Indian shore fish and cast. As mention the twilight into dark jerk bait bite is solid,jigging same and thru day in harbors channels and rocky shores. Blade baits like pulse blades on measles color and sunrise hopped off bottom will put fish on shore.


----------



## TXflatsfishin (Jun 3, 2010)

i would also read up on the "RAINY NIGHT BITE JERKS LIMIT" that fishslim started. its on the top of the page, plenty of great info there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

What ever happened to a good ole pink jig head tipped with a hot dog


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I caught 5 along rocks last night! 3 on Vibe, yellow and white., 1 on Pink Joshy, 1 on stick bait right at dark Orange, Silver, and Blue. My 2 buddies had about the same results.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

carp said:


> I caught 5 along rocks last night! 3 on Vibe, yellow and white., 1 on Pink Joshy, 1 on stick bait right at dark Orange, Silver, and Blue. My 2 buddies had about the same results.


Are you talking about the rip rap along the highway?


carp said:


> I caught 5 along rocks last night! 3 on Vibe, yellow and white., 1 on Pink Joshy, 1 on stick bait right at dark Orange, Silver, and Blue. My 2 buddies had about the same results.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Larry D Von Deylen said:


> Are you talking about the rip rap along the highway?


yes south, and west banks. i walk and cast walk and cast. But sometimes when Ive hit fish in the same area for years of fishing,,, I'll just sit down throw a bobber out with minnow night crawler or leech and cast the other rod. I usually hit the same amount on bobber as i do casting. Last spring I took about 100 of these banks and threw about that many back in.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

carp said:


> yes south, and west banks. i walk and cast walk and cast. But sometimes when Ive hit fish in the same area for years of fishing,,, I'll just sit down throw a bobber out with minnow night crawler or leech and cast the other rod. I usually hit the same amount on bobber as i do casting. Last spring I took about 100 of these banks and threw about that many back in.


How deep do you set your bobbers?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

depending on how close the fish are in on the banks, usually 2 to 4 ft. 3ft being the average.

last spring we had many days with a dozen huge crappies on corks and swim baits!

I had a 11" crappie swallow a big joshy last night! The bite is just starting, lots of males no females yet. 14-18" fish.


----------



## Larry D Von Deylen (Dec 1, 2016)

carp said:


> depending on how close the fish are in on the banks, usually 2 to 4 ft. 3ft being the average.
> 
> last spring we had many days with a dozen huge crappies on corks and swim baits!
> 
> I had a 11" crappie swallow a big joshy last night! The bite is just starting, lots of males no females yet. 14-18" fish.


Ok I appreciate all of the help since I have been an Erie guy for so long.


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fished off the rock point across from the boat ramp on the south bank to nite throwed big Josh's ,smithwicks,vibes, there were 4 of us from 4 to 7.30 we caught no Eyes? I guess we should Ave used live bait.or stayed longer did they turn on late?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

MasterAngler33 said:


> Fished off the rock point across from the boat ramp on the south bank to nite throwed big Josh's ,smithwicks,vibes, there were 4 of us from 4 to 7.30 we caught no Eyes? I guess we should Ave used live bait.or stayed longer did they turn on late?


I saw you guys I was on the West bank , caught 14,18" and missed 1. Brother in law missed 3. Very tuff night. Had a buddy pick up 5 on sticks after dark, very late!


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info carp. U ever fish the spillway?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

no dont fish it much. stick bait bite was on,way after dark last night! These saugeye are just not doing it much in the evening like usual? Maybe tonight before this front?


----------



## Mike Hartley (Sep 11, 2015)

I fished south bank on Wednesday. caught 3 keepers and saw several others caught and probally 10 throw backs were caught. All on minnows until dark. Only stayed around for a few after dark, saw one keeper caught on a jerk bait.


----------



## MasterAngler33 (Sep 7, 2016)

Fished south bank to nite just before it rained,picked up 2 on pink Joshy
17,18inch males walk and cast thanks carp!


----------

